# Sticky  Comparison and specifications of (almost) all Doxa SUB's



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Numerous sources have been consulted for this compilation of specs, dimensions, production numbers, etc. for most of Doxa SUB's:


www.doxawatches.com
Ten Years of the DOXA SUB by Dr. Peter McClean Millar
WUS
the www
personal communications; special thanks to subkrawler and haoletuna
yet I have no illusions that there are still omissions and errors in this table. Any feedback is welcomed and will most likely be incorporated.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Wow, this just reaches new heights of awesomeness!!!! Well Done.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

It was my understanding that the 1500t was driven by a Soprad A10 movement according to the Doxa website? Have I misread the site or this information? Pretty cool spreadsheet by the way.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Great chart make this a sticky!!


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

Very nice to see the chart updated, I agree that it should be a sticky!
I was hoping a chart/list like this would be included in Pete's 10 year book. 
An addition I'd like to see in the the chart is release year for each model,
that would be nice . If it's possible to find this information for all models...

Also, if I'm not mistaken the price for the 300T back in the day was $700!
I had put up my name on the list before they were released and was offered 
one when they were released but couldn't afford it at that time. But I have
remedied that since then, today I have two 600T's and one 1200T


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 23, 2014)

Great chart - thanks for all you time in preparing it 

The only thing I would point out is that the 1500T MkII is missing and has the Soprod movement


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

wow, now that is an impressive piece of work, so much info! can't recall how many 600t dp's, maybe like 30 or 50?
well done.


----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

I have one 750 MilPro and I am the original owner. If I remember correctly they were only 20 issued not 120. Maybe the chart can be corrected to show that.
As well I have an other 20 pieces issue 750 MilShark COSC that it is not included in this chart yet. I bought it in Cayman and it was "the last one in captivity", as one of my Searaider friends put it. And I know there were a number of 750 Pro COSC issued as well. Maybe somebody in here has that piece of info so it can be added to this great chart. And I support the idea of this being made into a sticky.

Michael


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

KAS, thanks for pointing out it was the 2nd gen 1500t with the Soprad. On another note, I would also like this thread to be sticky.


----------



## Conky (Apr 26, 2008)

Pretty sure the numbers for a few in the table are this:

600 T-Graph Pro 3 Reg, (2005) = 150
600 T-Graph Sharky 3 Reg, (2005) = 100
1000T Divingstar = 100

Good table though.


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 23, 2014)

I have to agree with Spunwell - its a great record of the watches produced and should definitely be a sticky


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

My 750T Pro COSC is feeling very left out 

Edit: So is my non-COSC 750T Caribbean


----------



## deMoinbhiol (Aug 28, 2013)

Great chart, great job. It is definitely " sticky" worthwhile.


----------



## wtsbfan (May 7, 2010)

Fantastic chart! A couple additions.
1500T MKII Searambler, same specs as the other MKII 1500T's

I don't have one, but I know I've seen some COSC versions of the 5000T's.


----------



## ssultan (Mar 21, 2011)

Fantastic! Only 75 searambler 2-registers out there in the wild...WOW! Haven't worn mine in over 6 months, time to put it back in rotation! Thanks for posting, made my day!


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

+1 vote for sticky. 

The dimension numbers are fantastic to have in the wild, and it would be great if we could get the production numbers corrected by DOXA/the mods.
Weren't there 100 COSC 750Ts available online, and another 30 through a few retailers?


----------



## kristo (Sep 7, 2013)

Are these current models you've listed? Otherwise, if I may mention, there's one model lacking, that is signed "Doxa Automatic Sub 300 Sharkhunter" on the dial. Though, at a first glance the dimensions seem to be the same as the model with a "T" after "300". But I can't tell if there's any other differences.


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

@MHe225 Any chance of an update? This is terrific info. Thanks for all the work!



MHe225 said:


> Numerous sources have been consulted for this compilation of specs, dimensions, production numbers, etc. for most of Doxa SUB's:
> 
> 
> DOXA WATCHES SWISS MADE WATCHES since 1889 l Clive Cussler Edition | SUB 1200T PROFESSIONAL DIVE WATCH !!NEW model!!
> ...


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Yup, can do.

The more help I receive, the easier this gets. 

All, feel free to mention models that are missing.


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

This is such a great DOXA resource! Many thanks to MHe225.

Please could this be made into a sticky post?


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

No promises, but I have all intentions to update this sheet. Several new models (e.g. 50th Anniversary, Aqua Lung) have come out since.

2017 was an extremely challenging year personally and am still recovering from the fall-out. But I will do this, if not sooner, than definitely later.

Making this a sticky is up to the moderator(s), but I totally agree it should be.


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

MHe225 said:


> No promises, but I have all intentions to update this sheet. Several new models (e.g. 50th Anniversary, Aqua Lung) have come out since.
> 
> 2017 was an extremely challenging year personally and am still recovering from the fall-out. But I will do this, if not sooner, than definitely later.
> 
> Making this a sticky is up to the moderator(s), but I totally agree it should be.


Thank you very much. Very sorry to hear that 2017 was an extremely challenging year for you. Really wish you all the very best for 2018!


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

MHe225 said:


> No promises, but I have all intentions to update this sheet. Several new models (e.g. 50th Anniversary, Aqua Lung) have come out since.
> 
> 2017 was an extremely challenging year personally and am still recovering from the fall-out. But I will do this, if not sooner, than definitely later.


If you need help sorting out the different models of 750T (non-GMT), give me a holla - I have spent more than a sane amount of hours looking into this model.


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

El Loco Norwegian said:


> If you need help sorting out the different models of 750T (non-GMT), give me a holla - I have spent more than a sane amount of hours looking into this model.


I will do that when I get to it; any help is appreciated and you've probably stumbled on "nuances" that are not easily found.

Many thanks in advance.

PS - your 2nd dream-watch is also on my dream-list. ;-)


----------



## bookman888 (May 26, 2019)

Super useful chart, many thanks. Just pulled trigger on 5000T Pro with the “conventional” dial layout, lol...


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

Sticking this one


----------



## WatchAndShoot (Jan 26, 2019)

Excellent work!!


----------



## lilreddivinghood (Apr 17, 2008)

Really great job here bro! Thank You for doing this. I noticed you didn't have a Sub 600T Spirotechnique listed here....different case design & dimentions from the later 600Ts


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 23, 2014)

it might be worth mentioning that the Sub 1500T has now gone back to using the ETA 2892 instead of the Soprod A10?


----------



## turner050 (Sep 3, 2020)

kristo said:


> Are these current models you've listed? Otherwise, if I may mention, there's one model lacking, that is signed "Doxa Automatic Sub 300 Sharkhunter" on the dial. Though, at a first glance the dimensions seem to be the same as the model with a "T" after "300". But I can't tell if there's any other differences.


Yea I was wondering about. Though similar, there are some significant differences between the Sub 300 and the Sub 300T.


----------



## viknijjar (Nov 5, 2007)

Very helpful thanks


----------



## AgentViper (Mar 14, 2018)

MHe225 said:


> Numerous sources have been consulted for this compilation of specs, dimensions, production numbers, etc. for most of Doxa SUB's:
> 
> 
> www.doxawatches.com
> ...


Thanks for the chart!


----------

